# Cleaning white exercise boots



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not those exact boots but I have white combo boots & skids that aren't machine washable. I put them in a pillow case and put them in the washer anyway  I don't use bleach but do put in a scoop of oxy clean.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Like MHF said.. you could try sticking them in something else. You could stick them in a pillow case or a lingerie bag and wash them with a bunch of fluffy white things like towels (so the colors don't accidentally run). If you have a machine WITHOUT the agitator, I think they'll be fine.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks MHF, I am a bit scared because they were quite pricy for the set of all fours. But this scrubbing business is not doing a thing other than annoy me. 

In the machine they go.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Well they are clean, but they are not white. 

Sigh.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Freckles has pink iconoclast boots.... stupid idea on my part. I soak them in oxyclean for two days then scrub. They float so I weigh them down with a full detergent bottle or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Good idea, thank you. 

If I ever get them white again, they will sit in a drawer and not used. Laugh.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

With any of my white gear I fill up the bathroom sink with hot water and a good helping of human shampoo - the strong sort you'd use on oily hair like mine lol - and leave to soak for 5 mins. I then start rubbing the material together to loosen any stubborn filth and really clean the pieces. I'm a mud magnet, and this has got even my muddiest gloves back to being white, and my horse's overreach boots like brand new after a wet session in the red-clay based lunge yard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Mix Tide, Oxyclean and Tide Boost (the liquid) and soak overnight.

I have a top loading machine so I just leave the lid open then close it the next morning so everything finishes washing.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas, I will try them. Delf I have 2 out of the 3 so will pick up Tide Boost. 

Evil Horse, I am moving barns so have been cleaning all my horsey stuff all day. My husband rather strongly objected to my brushes being in the kitchen sink, I think he'd kill me if I invade the bathroom too. LOL. 
Silly man called them 'nasty *** brushes'. Hun, they are Oster!!! :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Tide boost also gets white socks white again. VERY useful with kids!

I made sure this house had a laundry sink, hubby wouldn't ever go in a laundry room so he has no idea that all my horse stuff goes in there to be cleaned.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Good thinking Delf. I'll grab some Boost.


----------

